# Knit Slip Stitch Weave Hat 6-9 Months and Adult



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Hello Everybody,

This hat is made in a beautiful and warm slip stitch pattern, great for cold days! It's available in sizes 6-9 months and adult.

Yarn used: #4 medium worsted ( 10 ply)

The hat is made in the round and does not have a seam.

The pattern provides instructions for the crochet flower.

Difficulty Level: beginner

You can find it in my Ravelry shop:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/slip-stitch-weave-hat-in-sizes-6-9-months-and-adult

The pattern is on sale for $1.99 till September 14, regular price is $2.99.


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

Beautiful hat. Thanks for the link.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I just love your hats!!! Another great design.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much, ladies!


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Wow! Wow! Wow! You always amaze me! I can't wait to start this one!
Thank you so much! Just darling!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very lovely hat!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

beautiful - cant wait to make it...


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Your hats are always so lovely.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Great hat! I love that flower...


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Wonderful hat!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I love the texture!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for your kind words and support, Everybody!


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

I love the pattern. How can I make it to fit children from 5- 10 years old. I donate the hats to the schools. Thanks


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Pat lamb said:


> I love the pattern. How can I make it to fit children from 5- 10 years old. I donate the hats to the schools. Thanks


Pat, it's so nice of you to donate your hats! The easiest way to make a smaller hat using this pattern is to use smaller needles and perhaps a slightly thinner yarn.
You could also use the same yarn and needles, but cast on fewer number of sts which is a multiple of 4 ( perhaps, 72 or 76). If desired, you could make the hat slightly shorter ( perhaps, 0.5") by adjusting the length of the ribbing on the border or on the top of the hat.


----------



## sherryb (Aug 2, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Love it, another beautiful design


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

The hat is beautiful and so sweet.


----------

